# 36" FibaFuse



## FibaFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried 36" FibaFuse Wall Reinforcement Fabric? If so, where are you buying it and why do you love it? What types of repairs are you using it for?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I cant get it in canada even laws who sells fiba fuse rolls refused to bring the 3' rolls so , sigh .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive got some of it, Havent need to use a full roll or big sheet of it but use it for cutting patches to what size I need.

Its very good, Once I did a repair in a shop, Water damaged wall board where the paper was separated from the internal plaster that was also cracked and brittle, It went on and on so I figured I would just mud a big piece of fuse to it and see what would happen, It really fixed it well, Made it all solid again, A few more coats and a sand and it was fine.

That would have been a full board remove, New board, Joins to tape etc etc, The fuse sorted it good enough, easy as.

Done several repairs like this, I could see how effective it would be in an old home with cracked up fibrous plaster etc, It would be a miracle worker.


----------



## FibaFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Bob - where are you located in Ontario?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

FibaFuse said:


> Hi Bob - where are you located in Ontario?


Hi... i am in London, Ontario


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I wouldn't be without it for patch work, especially good for covering multiple patches in one spot or for repairing ceiling lights etc, sure beats using 2" tape for those areas anyway.
The largest patches I would have done would be no more than 2ft square, anything larger than that then you would be better to re-line it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like Cazna and Kiwiman I have used it for patching holes etc. Kiwiman sent me some, I can't find it here. Awesome product.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> I cant get it in canada even laws who sells fiba fuse rolls refused to bring the 3' rolls so , sigh .


I ordered it on line from All-Wall. However getting shipped across the border ended up doubling the cost. Not cool.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Like Cazna and Kiwiman I have used it for patching holes etc. Kiwiman sent me some, I can't find it here. Awesome product.


 Same here kiwi man sent me some too, Must be huge rolls because he sent some to a few of us.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Same here kiwi man sent me some too, Must be huge rolls because he sent some to a few of us.


It goes a long way when you only use it for patching, I thought it was expensive when I bought it but I must have had the big roll a couple of years now and even though I've sent heaps for people to try I've still got enough to last for years to come. 
I think Moore's the only one too stubborn to use it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Like Cazna and Kiwiman I have used it for patching holes etc. Kiwiman sent me some, I can't find it here. Awesome product.


If you want I could talk to my supplier and see if he could send a big roll over for you Gaz, he's only an email away, it's lightweight for the size so maybe freight wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, but as you said it goes a long way, I still have a fair bit left.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you please...please make a 2" roll with no center crease. Call it the Pro edition


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cracker said:


> Can you please...please make a 2" roll with no center crease. Call it the Pro edition


I would use it full time if it didn't have that crease!!


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Bob / DA

CSR has 36" FibaFuse. 75' and 150' Rolls.

Call us if you are ever looking for something, we would be glad to help!

thanks, Brad


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> I would use it full time if it didn't have that crease!!


I hope you hear us fibafuse!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Brian said:


> Bob / DA
> 
> CSR has 36" FibaFuse. 75' and 150' Rolls.
> 
> ...


Im preparing my list be4 i call. 

Csr is the best.


----------



## chickenfryer (Dec 23, 2014)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Im preparing my list be4 i call.
> 
> Csr is the best.



Bob, don't forget to ad a box (20rolls) of 2" FibaFuse to your list!
You will be surprised about the price they give you at that candy store. The difference in price compared to Love's will easily pay for the gas to go up there.:thumbup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

With all honesty if they were not that good i wont talk nice about them but they are THAT good to even drive there for a visit. 

Ill add a box of fiba, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I would love this product we dont have access to it hear in aus yet i use fiba fuse for everything...flats...butts.....interals.....square set i think its time fiba fuse hire me as there rep i would make chit happen......give ice rock and every 1 else what they want ......creasless fiba fuse. I would make the big rolls available for australia as it would be my go to for patching cracked horse hair plaster not sure what you yanks call this old plaster but when it cracks it cracks like spider webs


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> I would love this product we dont have access to it hear in aus yet i use fiba fuse for everything...flats...butts.....interals.....square set i think its time fiba fuse hire me as there rep i would make chit happen......give ice rock and every 1 else what they want ......creasless fiba fuse. I would make the big rolls available for australia as it would be my go to for patching cracked horse hair plaster not sure what you yanks call this old plaster but when it cracks it cracks like spider webs


I don't think they r listening about the creaseless fuse!!
Not sure why as it has to b easier made!!
And I have just started a house with a swimming pool in it that fuse and fastest would b perfect for with the moister that will b in it but I'm not keen on using the fuse I have with that dam crease!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am still trying. They have a new girl on my case. Hopefully they will help us and I get my 36 inch rolls from Sherwin-Williams


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

I have been using it and it's awesome..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It's definitely a game-changer when you use 36 inch rolls. Great for patchwork or just skim coating I think I'm on my 4th year using the big rolls if you check my Facebook page clips you'll see lots of uses for it


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep the wide rolls are awesome. My supplier keeps them in stock just for our company! We have done a whole house with it before. Over old plaster


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Too funny same here they keep all the rolls in the back for me


----------



## FibaFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for your feedback! If you are looking for a supplier, visit FibaFuse.com. We have a list of suppliers who carry the 36" rolls!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

FibaFuse said:


> Thank you to everyone for your feedback! If you are looking for a supplier, visit FibaFuse.com. We have a list of suppliers who carry the 36" rolls!


And what about the creaseless fuse????


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol no comment...


----------



## r.p.s (Jun 22, 2016)

awsome for flattening old stipple ceilings so as not to disturb any potential aspestos. and old crazy cracked fiberouse places/lath and plaster etc


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I've used it only once, used it for a staircase plaster wall that was cracked all to hell. Worked pretty good.


----------



## Miss.mud'n'paint (Jul 7, 2016)

I used fiba fuse this last spring on repair job, I loved it..but couldn't understand why in the world they put that crease in it! I'm 
on a remodel job with lots of plaster repairs, im eager to try on this job


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I just repaired a plaster ceiling this week my new favorite if its not overly cracked and time is not a big factor, fiba tape extra strength. It doesnt break quite as clean as the regular fiba taper.... but im about willing to bet its twice as strong.


----------

